# When will she give birth???



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

My cat is very pregnant and i she must be due anytime now, i dont know exactly when because i was working away in jan/feb and left her with my parents. she got out and didnt go back there, she found her way back to my house. The other day she was sat on the sofa and left a huge wet patch and the backs of her legs were also wet. she tried to clean herself but cant reach because her belly gets in the way. She is also becoming increasingly needy, following me around and also sleeping alot. however she is eating normally if not eating more. Has her waters broke? Will it be soon?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's impossible to say exactly when but it sounds like it can happen any time. Your parents don't remember when she was in heat?


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*when will she give birth*

They said around jan/feb time but dont know exactly. do you know what happened when she wet the couch or am i been paranoid n she just had a wee? She doesnt normally do that kind of thing though.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: when will she give birth*



aimes08 said:


> They said around jan/feb time but dont know exactly. do you know what happened when she wet the couch or am i been paranoid n she just had a wee? She doesnt normally do that kind of thing though.


It could have been the mucous plug, but it doesn't really set a time for the birth. The mucous plug may drop one week before the birth or just before it.

If she was bred in Jan/Feb the kittens are on they're way because then she's gone 9 weeks now. She could be closer to 70 days so I'd keep a close eye on er (a cat shouldn't be pregnant for more than 71 days, then you should take her to the vet). Check the tummy for foetal movements regulary and check on the mother... often. If the belly hangs down more than pout out on the sides she'll probably deliver within 24 hours.


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*when will she give birth*

thankyou i'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*when will she give birth*

hi again, her belly feels alot softer than usual, but she now has diarrhea. is this normal?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: when will she give birth*



aimes08 said:


> hi again, her belly feels alot softer than usual, but she now has diarrhea. is this normal?


Diarrhea is quite normal, she needs to empty her intestines before giving birth. Sometimes there's some "emptying" during the delivery too.


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*when will she give birth???*

ok thats good, my friend has just said that when she wet on the sofa could of been one of the kittens dying, could that be possible? She seems ok and i can still feel them moving around??


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: when will she give birth???*



aimes08 said:


> ok thats good, my friend has just said that when she wet on the sofa could of been one of the kittens dying, could that be possible? She seems ok and i can still feel them moving around??


Oh, no. There's no truth in that. Only "sick" discharge (smelly, green, red, brown) might indicate dead kittens inside. Clear or whitish discharge is nothing you should worry about.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

If you're realy worried there's no harm in calling the vet


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*labour*

hi again!, now i think she might be in labour. she's slept all day but she jumped up out her bed and has started pacing around. she also keeps licking herself ALOT, i checked and there is a white discharge. it doesn't smell. iv put her in her nest and she is just sat rather stil and wont make eye contact, kinda "staring into space". is she in labour?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You will be able to see the contractions. I hope all goes well with the birth. I would stay with her as much as you can, and have the vets' number handy. 

There are several articles in this link which might help you. 

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm


----------



## aimes08 (Apr 11, 2008)

*labour*

thankyou, i have sat with her for a while now and she has just gone back to sleep. no contraction but some movement


----------

